#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  gedicht voor valetijn

## rachid00

IK zou het van de daken willen schreeuwen
en aan de wereld willen laten zien
het mooiste wat me ooit is overkomen
ben jij - en zal dat blijven bovendien 

NU EEN ANDER GEDICHT


Altijd zal ik van je houden
ik wil je nooit - nee nooit meer kwijt
want wat er tussen ons gegroeid is
dat trotseert de eeuwigheid

----------


## MR_CUPIDO

Kijk op www.lycos.nl
en dan naar valentijn gedichten vindt je ze daar ook

----------


## rannia A`dam

:love2:  dit zijn echt hele mooie gedichten. tbark allah 3lik.  :Smilie:

----------


## **zlem**

[GLOW=deeppink]Ik vind het toch heel erg mooi!!![/GLOW] 

 :koppel:  

Liefs,

zlem

----------


## fatiha85

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah wat mooi!!

 :love:   :Iluvu:   :love2:

----------


## keob nepo

En voor wie is dit gedicht bedoeld??

Voor sinterklaas ofzo?? Mijn kat kan nog betere gedichten schrijven dan deze.

We out.

----------


## fatiha85

> _Geplaatst door keob nepo_ 
> *En voor wie is dit gedicht bedoeld??
> 
> Voor sinterklaas ofzo?? Mijn kat kan nog betere gedichten schrijven dan deze.
> 
> We out.*



Ik vindt het zo zielig dat mensen niet gewoon normaal iets kunnen plaatsen zonder afgekat te worden.  :potver:  

Ben je jaloers ofzo????  :Confused:

----------


## AteiraM

> _Geplaatst door fatiha85_ 
> *Ik vindt het zo zielig dat mensen niet gewoon normaal iets kunnen plaatsen zonder afgekat te worden.  
> 
> Ben je jaloers ofzo???? *


hihi  :duim:

----------


## **zlem**

[GLOW=blue]Hoi Rachid,[/GLOW] 

Trek je er niets van aan.....je gedichten zijn heel mooi! 

[GLOW=coral]Ze zijn misschien een beetje jaloers. Hopelijk schrijf je meer.[/GLOW] 

[GLOW=deeppink]Liefs,[/GLOW] 



zlem

----------

